# ever been bit?



## RBP (Jan 12, 2003)

just wondering if any one on here has been bitten by any of there fish?


----------



## RBP (Jan 12, 2003)

iv only been bitten by jack dempsey's and oscars no piranhas yet(hopefully never)


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

how can u get bit by an oscar when there teeth are in there throat?


----------



## RBP (Jan 12, 2003)

well it opened its mouth when i was cleaning the tank and grabed my finger


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Oscars do have teeth, but they are very fine. I have been bitten by one and it left a nice bruise, though not really painful. The oscar was about a foot long.
Forgot to add, I got bit by Frank's shark oh2: He had this display of a sharks jaw and I made the mistake of accidently brushing up against it with my finger and it cut me. Not a bad cut, but stunned me and the look on Frank's face! sue-sue-sue


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I used to have oscars and would frequently get bit while drinking. But that is the only times....Hmm I wander why that is? :O


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have never been bitten and hope I never do! These piranha will take your finger off man!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I got nipped by one of my severums last week, it even broke the skin!
I also always get savaged every time i put my hand in a guppy tank


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

got bit by my green moray .left me with a good bite on my finger.didn't see the sucker coming while cleaning the tank


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

I was cleaning my 200g with a siphon and I had my head looking somewhere else. Well actually I was talking to my mom. Then this goldfish bit (sucked) on my finger and I freaked out. I was like WTF was that. I pulled my hand out of the tank with my other hand wrapped around my finger. I was so freaked out I didn't want to look. But slowly I looked at realized it was just one of the feeders. I now pay more attention when cleaning.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> I was cleaning my 200g with a siphon and I had my head looking somewhere else. Well actually I was talking to my mom. Then this goldfish bit (sucked) on my finger and I freaked out. I was like WTF was that. I pulled my hand out of the tank with my other hand wrapped around my finger. I was so freaked out I didn't want to look. But slowly I looked at realized it was just one of the feeders. I now pay more attention when cleaning.


That is hysterical :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I ahve been bitten by a 8" arrowana, my oscars, my old jaguar cichlid, And one time by my old 5inch red belly piranha i was fixing the air stone and i dropped it in the tank and my first reaction was to grab it i grabbed it and my piranha bit the side of my hand


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

never, and hope to keep it that way


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I've never been bitten by a fish i've kept in an aquarium. I hope I never do because my 10" rhom would be able to take out my pinky and possibly my ring finger.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

If you read my previous post on this topic, tonights not the night to go poking around in the ole tankaroo.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

:O oo:


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I have heard that large rhoms can bite through your wrist in 2 or 3 bites ???


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

That is true. Also, I have seen on another board where some people stated that p's under 4 inches cannot hurt you or bite through bone. Let me tell you this, at opefe, Frank showed me the bite on his finger where a piranha nearly removed a hefty chunk of flesh. This natt was only 2" long. So dont' buy into the bullshit that small p's can't hurt you.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

luckily I have never been bit by any of my piranha :rasp: 
if I let my guard down, u never know. Just ask Clay.

miscellaneous fish that I have been bitten by and actually drew blood was a large female oscar (mine 15") with eggs, 2' snowflake eel, and 4" Tomato Clownfish.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

i have also been bit by a baby nile monitor and a baby caimen


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I just had my snakehead just out of the tank and bite my boot. I had some very old p's about 10 yrs ago that bit me but they hadn't been fed in awhile. still have the scar.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I also got bitten by my tiger salamander tadpole.
...when I say bitten it was more of a sucking of my finger but it held on until it was right out of the water!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MAD, how many stitches did you need for that P bite?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey pmad do you have any pic of your 240.like to check it out?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

haha smtt :laugh: 
YOUR THE MAN!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

There is a pic in the Pictures section. I went to his site and posted the pictures myself.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

MAD, u have 41 p's in a 240? Post pics!!


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

yes I has 41 and I just though my baby pacu in there cause my wife was being a bitch cause it was eating her fish. I never had to get stiches but I am still missing the skin on my knuckle, the doctors said I need a skin graph to fix it but I say forget it.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

> I also got bitten by my tiger salamander tadpole
> 
> Whoopty doo.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

when i busted my chin open last year playign basketball i was sitting in the waiting room at the emergency room and i guy had been brout in that had been shocked by and electric catfish and i was at a pet store when i guy that worked there fot sting by a stingray


----------

